# RIP TRACKER MORTAGE



## Big man (9 Jun 2019)

Hi all 
I have a rip tracker mortage over 2 houses one is rented out 
Looking to sell house we are in and keep mortage on rented house has anyone ever been able to do this  as ptsb are giving me the run around


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jun 2019)

Please provide more information. 

What is each of the properties worth? 
What is the amount of the mortgage? 



Big man said:


> Looking to sell house we are in



I don't understand this. Are you saying that you have an RIP mortgage for two houses, one of which is your PPR? 

If so, how did that come about?

Brendan


----------

